# Fallen Heroes! (contains possibly offensive language!!)



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Our generation (the 55's to 65's) were responsible for so many social and cultural changes.
We rejected the old values and effectively created what became "youth culture". We protested for changes in society, we broke all the rules, and rebelled against "The Man".

Now....fast forward 40 years....and what are that generation doing?

Well I'll tell you what they're doing! 

*Number One....WHINGING!*
"My pension has shrunk".....so [email protected] what! Wait till your penis has shrunk then you've got a reason to whine!
"I can't get Bisto Gravy"......don't worry about Bisto Gravy....worry about the fact that you're a sad [email protected]
"The Spanish have got it in for Brits"....no...the Spanish have only got it in for [email protected] and you're probably the nearest one.

*Number One....CONFORMING!*
Yes....the generation that protested against and rejected _everything_....is now utterly obsessed with conforming.
"Have you got a dangerous dog licence?"...."Have you replated your bike?"...."Have you had a driving licence medical?"....."Have you renewed your permission to take a dump licence?" No, no, no, and no! And I'm not going to either! Cos I'm bad to the bone!

The sad fact of the matter is that every day in every way, the fallen heros of the 60's bend over and willingly get bureaucratically sodomised.

Obsessed with conforming and following every rule and regulation to the letter....no matter how trivial and insignificant is the legacy we're now leaving!
And the Spanish laugh at us!

30 years ago I just don't remember my contemporaries being so sad and pitiful. Sure, there was the odd boring [email protected] to be sure....but they were a small minority! Now....The Saddo Rules!

I'm embarrassed that so many have sold out to The Man....and have become more petty and more pedantic than the narrow minded generation that came before us.

Wise up! We're not getting any younger! So make plans to give it large on the final straight! 
Get a life! Get a personality! Hell....even get a Hooker if you have to!
And if you can't manage that.....just STFU with your whinging!

When I was 18 back in 1972 I heard this song first....and the message has stayed with me all my life!
May be too late for some of you lot.....but it's the only lifeline you're gonna get now!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've given you a government health warning on the title dear!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Our generation (the 55's to 65's) were responsible for so many social and cultural changes.
> We rejected the old values and effectively created what became "youth culture". We protested for changes in society, we broke all the rules, and rebelled against "The Man".
> 
> Now....fast forward 40 years....and what are that generation doing?
> ...



oh no wtf extreme's been on the magic mushrooms again 
party time cave style


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I've given you a government health warning on the title dear!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


u got them woolies out yet jo or is the weather still ok ?
we go out to benidorm on the 19th  can't wait :clap2:
then we are planning the return to jo jo land again


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> u got them woolies out yet jo or is the weather still ok ?
> we go out to benidorm on the 19th  can't wait :clap2:
> then we are planning the return to jo jo land again


You could just be right X


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Hombre said:


> You could just be right X


Word up!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Xtreme, I wanted to set up an anarchist party but nobody wanted to accept the rules.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> Xtreme, I wanted to set up an anarchist party but nobody wanted to accept the rules.


You still coming to Huescar?


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You still coming to Huescar?


Tomorrow I'll be booking the Bilbao ferry so I will be in town on Monday evening.
Have you arrange for the exorcist?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> Tomorrow I'll be booking the Bilbao ferry so I will be in town on Monday evening.
> Have you arrange for the exorcist?


Is Bob meeting up with you?


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Is Bob meeting up with you?


I hope so, otherwise he won't get the rent  (and ... I won't get the keys . Do you know of any warm bridges I can doss under?)


----------

